# Bumper Mount Bike/Motorbike Carriers



## island schwinn (Jun 30, 2022)

Here is a pair of bumper mounted bike carriers. Universal fit,so look closely to see if they'll work for you. Shipping will be a bit due to size.


----------



## Fonseca927 (Jun 30, 2022)

$50


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 30, 2022)

Fonseca927 said:


> $50



DEAL, sent a message.


----------

